# Moving a mitsubishi ws 55809



## quincy54 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey whats goin on, Had trouble moving my girls tv into her apartment for her. Is there any way i could take the back of the tv off to make it fit thru the door?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Thread moved. The other forum is for front projectors. You should get more views / interest here.

I used to have a 55805 a long time ago. It was the largest one they sold that did not come apart. The next size up could be split in half. Not sure about the 809 series. Hopefully someone else here can help.

Good luck,
Anthony


----------

